# Cracker of an ASX Announcement



## Gar (30 May 2008)

http://www.pipenetworks.com/docs/media/ASX_08_05_26 FttN FINAL.pdf

you don't see submissions like that every day lol :


----------



## sam76 (30 May 2008)

Mate that is VERY funny


----------



## Tradert (30 May 2008)

Pure Gold!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wildkactus (30 May 2008)

That's great,

So I wounder what they really think then!!!!


----------



## cuttlefish (30 May 2008)

brilliant.


----------



## So_Cynical (30 May 2008)

Financial comedy Gold!


----------



## nomore4s (30 May 2008)

lol, that's gold. Cheeky bastards.


----------



## brettc4 (30 May 2008)

I never did understand why Labor kept pushing this, it made no sense from the start, it simply seemed like a huge waste of money to deliver something that a number of private companies (small ISP's) are already providing.
But the masses really have no idea but it kept being told to them so it must be a good idea.

As the presentation showed, it was ill conceived and is being managed badly.

Is that just a sign of further to come??


----------



## steven1234 (30 May 2008)

When did they release that? I coundn't find anything on the ASX.  If it was on 26 May 08 it conincides with a 25% increase in share price!

They dropped 18% today.


----------



## Viginti (30 May 2008)

Glad I hold TLS!!!


----------



## nomore4s (30 May 2008)

steven1234 said:


> When did they release that? I coundn't find anything on the ASX.  If it was on 26 May 08 it conincides with a 25% increase in share price!
> 
> They dropped 18% today.




What share are you looking at?


----------



## shinobi346 (30 May 2008)

Loved the first picture. Dont know if they're allowed to use any of them though. but good for laughs, thanks!


----------



## So_Cynical (30 May 2008)

Viginti said:


> Glad I hold TLS!!!




Why :dunno: copper is a dead duck.


----------



## steven1234 (31 May 2008)

nomore4s said:


> What share are you looking at?




Opps, my bad. I was looking at PIE, when the correct ticker was PWK.. That explains why i couldn't find the ASX release.


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (31 May 2008)

Great attachment, it's message was well put......the big thing for me is the chronic lack of consumer analysis.....


----------



## So_Cynical (31 May 2008)

I actually had a bit of a look at the whole (FttN) issue last nite, and it seems
labor has got the numbers totally wrong...in its pre election promises.

8.7 billion wont even build half a good national network..hate to say it but 
labor has turned the whole possess into a political exercise.

Telstra and Optus are the only telcos to pay the 5 million dollar (bidders) fee 
to the negotiations...the others are banking consortium's and Tasmania.


----------



## Spineli (1 June 2008)

So_Cynical said:


> I actually had a bit of a look at the whole (FttN) issue last nite, and it seems
> labor has got the numbers totally wrong...in its pre election promises.
> 
> 8.7 billion wont even build half a good national network..hate to say it but
> ...




I agree that the project is going to blow out in terms of cost when and if it gets completed some day...just the sheer scale of the project is concerning...its also a very risky investment imo, e.g. a lot of effort is going into utilising existing copper capacity esp. for adsl/broadband e.g. the melb phd student who came up with the upscaling technology...making a bold investment in fibre optics quite risky for those laying out the funds. 

In saying that tho, its a step in the right direction, fttn is the way to go if we are to ever see connection speeds of 30-40+ mbps here in australia. Its a start, but there is a very loooooong way to go for australian to become internationally competitive in what it offers to broadband users.

btw, thanks for the ann link....quite a laught...loved the quotes


----------

